# A Better Mousetrap



## wooddon

One of the best tools around. I have a pair and would not give them up for anything


----------



## dpark

I think it's a great tool. It lets me make a lot of cuts that would otherwise be more dangerous or less accurate. I've found myself a few times making a cut, and halfway through realizing it would have been safer with the GRR-Ripper, meaning I should probably be using it even more.


----------



## ellen35

I own one… great addition to the shop. Adds a measure of safety to cutting.


----------



## mrg

I bought the advanced set at the woodshow a few weeks back and really like them so far.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Scott, thanks for the review!


----------



## jsheaney

I got the full set, too. It was years ago, so I don't remember what was extra. There are a number of extra pieces I have never used, but there is one part the connects to the side and can step down to ride on the table top. I think that is the one significant extra that I use. I also have a skinny side leg. I don't remember if that was part of the basic set.

Anyway, I use it quite a bit when ripping. I think it is great. It actually saved my hand once. Some of the parts got chewed up pretty bad. I was able to order those parts separately and I was good to go.

It's worth every penny.


----------



## jsheaney

I just noticed that the piece I was talking about is in the picture (the black part). I guess that is part of the basic set, too.


----------



## wseand

Excellent review Scott. If any one is interested David Bethune has giving instructions on how to build one of these. HERE


----------



## mafe

Wish I could get one in Denmark.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks for the review Scott.


----------



## Blondewood

"It was unnerving at first to be passing a hand directly above a spinning cutter even with the Grr-Ripper in between…."

This is the problem I have. I have the GRR-Ripper, but have yet to assemble it or use it. I wonder if anyone has had a bad experience with it. I did read the post the other day where it rode up on a gentleman and his gripper got scarred. Do you guys use it with 2X lumber or just 1X?


----------



## Verna

Vicki, I use mine with 1x lumber, which is what I use most of the time. Yes, it is scarey passing my hand over the blade. Come to think of it, I keep forgetting I have the GRR-Ripper…..I need to get back to using it again because I did finally get comfortable using it.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

I didn't realize you pushed with you hand *over the blade.* I may do a few wild and crazy things, but I don't like that!! ;-(( I may do things that are closer than others are comfortable with, but never directly into or over the top of the blade.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Thanks deke, Now I'm wondering if that is better than the Magswitch feather board I just got? Doesn't look like a feller needs both ;-)


----------



## knotscott

You don't have to push with the Grr-Ripper directly over the blade. With wider boards, and/or some of the gizmo's installed, it's possible to push from off center a bit.








!http://www.incrementaltools.com/v/vspfiles/photos/MJGR-100-2T.jpg!


----------



## Bertha

One's on my Lowes list right now. Thanks for the review!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor

Scott, Do I need a feather board any more?

Never mind, I will for the primary reason I bought it, making big resaws.


----------



## juniorjock

I've had one for a long time, but you really need two of them. The one I do have has all the extra stuff with it but I think the next one I get will just be the basic model. I think its possible to make some of the additions that come with the deluxe set. Do they sell them at Lowes? I've never noticed them, but that doesn't mean anything? It would be nice if they did, I would get my next one there.

The photo that knotscott has above pretty much shows how close your hand is getting to the blade during a cut. It took me a while to get used to doing that. I think it actually makes you pay closer attention to what's happening with the blade. When I'm making a cut like the one in the photo, I try to slide the center pad over so that it is on the wood too. Sometimes you can do that, but sometimes, its just not possible. There would be less chance of kick-back with both sides of the piece being pushed through the blade.

I saw a video (it may have been on the DVD that comes with the jig) that was of a guy pushing very small material through the saw. Sometimes, the blade would cut right through the bottom pad. He didn't slow down a bit, just kept making the cuts.

Good review scott. I really think that every shop should have one of these (and two or more would be better). They do have many uses.

- JJ


----------



## knotscott

Thanks gang.

Bob - I do occasionally still use a feather board to help hold the piece against fence…especially with wider pieces, but you can only do that using the basic yellow body of the Grr-ripper without the side attachments, which is how I use it most of the time. Although there are now many times that I can't use my new BORK Blade Guard with the Grr-ripper….fortunately, it pops on and off in a few seconds.


----------



## dczward

It's funny, when I got into wood working last year, and was buying gear, I saw this a "it seemed like a good idea". Now, many piles of sawdust layer, I am thankful I went for it; it is one of the safest, most empowering tools in my shop. It really helped me up my TS skills by giving me great control and confidence. I haven't bought a second one, but I will be doing so soon.


----------



## CharlesA

This is the best purchase I've made in woodworking. I use it on the table saw, and especially like it on smaller pieces on the router table. Wouldn't work without it.


----------

